
The Javascript programming language should be taught in public schools - chovy
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/javascript-programming-language-should-be-taught-public-schools-1st-grade-encourage-technology/fDtYxbLb?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl
======
dragonbonheur
Targeting which browser?

~~~
chovy
These days they all pretty much work the same for the basics.

~~~
dragonbonheur
The devil is in the details. Will children be able to create and use, load and
write proper data structures without hunting down some extension that works
with all browsers? Will they be able to create networking protocols or reading
and writing serial ports when robotics is becoming so much more important
right now? The answer is no.

